
YouTube / Google should let us provide it with a list of keywords - candlestables
I like to get suggestions for videos to watch, things to read, music, but (perhaps because my tastes are not that mainstream), it doesn&#x27;t provide me with much I can use. This goes for ads, too. I like to see ads that are relevant to me - new music, new products, equipment - but it doesn&#x27;t show me these often enough.<p>So YouTube &#x2F; Google should let me provide it with keywords - a list of things I&#x27;m interested in at the moment. It could send me a reminder to update parts of my list every month or so (&quot;Name, are you still interested in blank?&quot;) or offer related keywords I might be interested in, which I could check off in boxes or not.
======
jeffmould
For ads, you can somewhat personalize the ones you see. While not 100%
accurate, it does give some control. If you login to your Google account and
go to My Account > Manage Ad Settings > Ads Personalization, you can give
Google a list of topics you like and don't like.

As for content suggestions you could use something like Google Alerts and
create different alerts based on types of content you may be interested in.
Then those alerts would be delivered to your inbox.

